

A risky currency? Alleged $500,000 Bitcoin heist raises questions - Hoff
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/WZ6R0WGNqJs/bitcoin-the-decentralized-virtual-currencyrisky-currency-500000-bitcoin-heist-raises-questions.ars

======
pavel_lishin
Of course this is one of the risks. It's balanced by the alleged rewards.

Think of it as cash - you can store your $500k worth of savings in a jar under
your mattress and shop completely anonymously, but the risk is that someone
will come into your house and take it.

